
Ask HN: Can there be a separate hobbyists network? - trexen
Some network not controlled by governments, for people who want computing old style, before the web became a locked down government spied on and controlled surveillance system.<p>Sure it will be crap, limited, probably back fence to back fence, but at least if would feel Free.<p>How could such a thing be done?
======
timmysaw
Something like these? [https://boingboing.net/2017/04/07/bug-in-tech-for-
antipreppe...](https://boingboing.net/2017/04/07/bug-in-tech-for-
antipreppers.html)

or [http://guifi.net/en](http://guifi.net/en)

or [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/how-a...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/11/how-a-group-of-neighbors-created-their-own-internet-
service/)

------
unlikelymordant
Is the darknet not something like this? Onion routing type stuff.

------
meric
Start an intranet between you and your family and neighbors?

------
PaulHoule
Ham radio, APRS?

------
LarryMade2
Intranet via VPN?

